# Can a dog have a sty on their eye?



## lulu'smom

Lulu was laying in my lap this evening, and I thought her eye looked puffy from the angle I was looking. I picked her up to look at her and this is what I saw:


This is the other eye. It's fine.


This is a straight on view of her.


She doesn't act like it hurts, but I know it's hard to tell with dogs. I am planning at the very least to call the vet first thing in the morning and expect to take her in. Just wondering what anyone thought.


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme

Yes they can get stys ninjas had one I put warm compresses o n it as well as warm tea bags


----------



## lulu'smom

Thanks sherri. I have Lulu at the ER Vet right now. Her eye got much worse. It went all the way around her eye. I think it is an allergic reaction to something now but I have no idea what. I was afraid to wait until morning as bad as it got so quickly & it being her eye & I didnt trust Benedryl to be the correct treatment nor enough for her. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lulu'smom

View attachment 42754


I dont know if the pic came through. I took it & sent it on my phone. The vet tech said it bled & I could see where it must have & she's running 103.5 fever. I have no idea what this is. Waiting on vet now. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lulu'smom

View attachment 42762

One more pic. This just breaks my heart. She sitting in my lap shivering probably partly from hating it here & partly from the fever. I am waiting on vet cuz they have another critical dog--have no idea how long we'll wait. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KrystalLeigh

Oh my gosh! Poor girl! I hope that they are able to give her something to make her more comfortable and bring her fever down. Let us know what happens. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## coco_little_bear

Oh no poor little thing! I hope she's ok and that it's nothing too serious. :/


----------



## Chiluv04

Oh this saddens me. I hope she is okay. Can't wait for an update.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## woodard2009

Oh Tina, hope Lulu is doing better today. Don't know how I missed this. Poor baby. Please update when you can.


----------



## Lisa T

Poor angel, that all happened very quickly didn't it, glad you've got her seen so quickly, hope you find out what's wrong and she gets better soon. X


----------



## Brodysmom

Just seeing this! How is she?! So worried about her!


----------



## Wicked Pixie

I hope she is better today xxx


----------



## Jayda

Lulu, poor girl. I hope they figure out what is going on. We're thinking about you and your mom.


----------



## lulu'smom

Thank you everyone so much!! I am just back from my regular vet with Lulu. There was a critical case going on at the ER Vet, so we were there over 2 1/2 hrs. ER Vet said could be a sting/bite, some kind of trauma, or ingrown hair--no way to know. They wanted to do bloodwork to check for liver and kidney values to give her fever reducer (fever was 103.8 not 103.5), and give sub-Q fluid to bring down fever and give pain injection and sedate her to clean the eye--none of which they would let me be with her--leave her and they would do as they could around their critical patient. Since it was already close to 4:30 and my regular vet opened at 8:00, and I wasn't comfortable with her being sedated (or leaving her) I asked if she would be OK to go to my vet first thing in the morning. They said, "Well yes, and maybe she wouldn't have to be sedated with him--she wasn't behaving for them." Also, I declined the sub-Q fluids and liver/ kidney values for fever reducer. She wasn't dehydrated, and by this point I just wasn't comfortable anymore. I thought I understood the vet to say she could give me a different fever reducer that didn't require the values to be checked, but when I went to pay they had only given pain injection, antibiotic, and Tramadol for pain. I asked the vet tech checking me out about that, and she said that actually the antibiotic would take care of the fever and the pain injection as pain and stress can make them run fever. Again-Ummm. I called the vet first thing and they had me bring her at 11:00 in case they did have to sedate her because they didn't know what they were looking at. Turned out my vet put an ointment in her eye (maybe to deaden? I didn't ask) and cleaned it with a warm cloth with me right there. He said it was a blocked sebaceous gland and her body reacted by fight it--infection etc. He also said as (his opinion) as much as we need ER vet they sometimes over treat. He didn't feel she ever needed the sub-q fluids, nor did she need any kind of fever reducer--fever is your bodies way of fighting/dealing with infection. He actually said the very reasoning of needing to check liver/kidney values should make you think twice before using it. Her fever was 102 at the vet.

Overall, I was really pleased and given peace of mind at my vet. He is not per se a holistic vet, but I believe him to be a great blend of holistic and traditional medicine. I may have over-reacted to take her in the middle of the night, but I would do it again. Better to be safe than sorry in my opinion with first of all their eyes and secondly the unknown for those of us who aren't knowledgeable in medical things.

I would welcome your thoughts on the sub-q/fever reducer thing just out of curiousity.


----------



## Jayda

So glad that Lulu is doing better. So scary when things pop up like that so quickly. I think you made a good decision with taking her to your vet. I'm sorry I do not have the knowledge to respond to your question about fluids.


----------



## woodard2009

So glad Lulu's better. Poor baby. I really like the sound of your vet. He sounds like he knows what he's talking about and he prescribes like a vet should. Doesn't your vet have an after-hour phone number so if an emergency arises again, you can call him instead of take her somewhere else? I would ask for his number. Go get some rest now Tina!!!


----------



## Zorana1125

Poor Lulu!! I am so happy she is doing better! I would have freaked out too and ran to the er vet also. It's so hard to find a vet who isn't trying to rob you. Please give princess lots of kisses from me, mwa!!! 

How does her eye look now??
Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## zellko

Poor baby! Hope it gets better soon and the vet figures it out.


----------



## Angel1210

Poor baby! I hate when these things just pop up out of the blue! Hope it heals quickly!


----------



## lulu'smom

Thank you everyone again for your care and responses!! Lulu seems to be her normal self this afternoon. Snoozing in my lap and doesn't seem to be in any pain. My vet said she may not even need the Tramadol at all, but if I think it would make her comfortable it is non-narcotic and would be fine for her. I may give it just this evening because things always seem worse at night. I took a pic of her a few minutes ago. I was gone a while this afternoon after I brought her home from the vet--which I didn't want to leave her but plans were already made and I couldn't back out. I figured she'd just sleep on my bed, and my Dad was here to check on her--she was fine.

This afternoon.


----------



## KrystalLeigh

Awww I feel so bad for her. Glad to hear that she's on the mend though, it looks much better! Less swollen for sure. We had a dog that had to take tramadol for arthritis and I think it's a much safer medication than something like metacam, although I noticed it made him kind of 'out of it'. I think it would be perfect for night use though as I think it might make her sleepy. Her poor eye must be so irritated. Hope she continues to improve! Did the vet say why the gland was blocked? Is it just something that happens?


----------



## lulu'smom

KrystalLeigh said:


> Awww I feel so bad for her. Glad to hear that she's on the mend though, it looks much better! Less swollen for sure. We had a dog that had to take tramadol for arthritis and I think it's a much safer medication than something like metacam, although I noticed it made him kind of 'out of it'. I think it would be perfect for night use though as I think it might make her sleepy. Her poor eye must be so irritated. Hope she continues to improve! Did the vet say why the gland was blocked? Is it just something that happens?


Thanks, Krystal! It looked better than that when I left the doctor, but it has gotten a little darker looking for lack of a better word as the day has gone on. Yes, they warned me would be "loopy." The only reason I gave it to her this evening is that she doesn't seem to be holding the eye open as well as she was when we left the vet, and I don't want her to be uncomfortable while I hold her pain meds. The vet just said this can happen. It may never happen to someone, and it may never happen again to her. He said that often times these things happen, and you don't even know it, but that her body just reacted to really fight it.


----------



## nabi

Oh Tina I am just seeing this tonight..I am so sorry poor little Lulu had to go thru this..that looks so sore...I don't blame you, I would have went to the ER vet too...glad your own vet was able to treat her , we always feel better when we know and trust the caregiver...please give her a gentle hug and kiss from us...


----------



## Chiluv04

So very glad to hear Lulu is getting better.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zorana1125

Oh Tina! It looks much better now! I'm sure you are so relieved!! Lulu, you still look beautiful even w a little pink around your eye munchkin!! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lulu'smom

She looks much better this morning!! I'm sure it's 3 doses of antibiotic in her and whatever the vet did yesterday. I started not to give her the Tramadol last night because I really didn't think she was hurting, but when I looked at her she wasn't opening her eye as good. Decided to be on the safe side and keep her comfortable. I'm so glad I did. She had a great night! On the mend!!! Thanks so much for your sweet words.


----------



## Zorana1125

lulu'smom said:


> She looks much better this morning!! I'm sure it's 3 doses of antibiotic in her and whatever the vet did yesterday. I started not to give her the Tramadol last night because I really didn't think she was hurting, but when I looked at her she wasn't opening her eye as good. Decided to be on the safe side and keep her comfortable. I'm so glad I did. She had a great night! On the mend!!! Thanks so much for your sweet words.


This is great news!! I would keep giving her tramadol too just for a little longer to help if she is having pain, better safe than sorry. Keep me posted a me let me know if I can help in any way. Keep up the great progress Lulu!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## nabi

Glad to hear she is responding to the meds...hugs to her.


----------



## lulu'smom

nabi said:


> Glad to hear she is responding to the meds...hugs to her.



Thanks so much for the hugs. Be sure & give hugs right back to Izzy!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jayda

So glad to read that Lulu is doing better!


----------



## lulu'smom

Jayda said:


> So glad to read that Lulu is doing better!



Thanks, Lynda. It's all over now but her little spot over her eye to heal up. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

